# A few pics out in the sunshine



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Its been a glorious day here today so i thought i would get a few snaps of him out in the sunshine, hope you like them...............CHRIS.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, beautiful pics, gorgeous as ever,
michelle x


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lovely pics lovely cat what type is he/she?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Your cat is a beaut..


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

frosty2010 said:


> Lovely pics lovely cat what type is he/she?


hi Frosty. Ozzy is a red & white classic tabby Maine Coon.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

He is lovely bless him  we have 2 ragdolls 2 birmans 


They dont go outside though they are indoor only.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :thumbup: but  he's as big as your Jack Russel :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bet the JR is kept in line.. :lol: 
Do you remember that story that went round about the cat and the chi puppy?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

frosty2010 said:


> He is lovely bless him  we have 2 ragdolls 2 birmans
> 
> They dont go outside though they are indoor only.


we also have 4 ragdolls that we show too frost, all our cats are indoor cats too we just let Ozzy out of his run to take a few pics, all our cats live indoors and only go out into their run on warm sunny days, that way we know they are secure..................chris


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow he looks stunning and you can really see how big he is next to your Jack Russel.

Angie xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice photos. Gorgeous cat


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

What a stunning boy! Lovely pictures


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ozzy is truely stunning :thumbup1:

viv xx


----------



## jellypandas (Mar 14, 2011)

awwww cute!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Such a handsome lad.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this is really not fair chris, i am fighting the urge not to have another cat and you keep putting pictures of this stunning boy on here lol


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

He's simply gorgeous. Like Jenny, I'm fighting an urge as I am desperate for male neuter MC one day.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Really beautiful photos. He just doesn't take a bad photo!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Jenny/Messy..go on both of you, you know you really really do want another, spoil yourselves, ask your husbands to treat you both .........good luck........Chris.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

raggs said:


> Jenny/Messy..go on both of you, you know you really really do want another, spoil yourselves, ask your husbands to treat you both .........good luck........Chris.


I have tried. I am not allowed 2 Maine Coons in one house at the same time.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Simply STUNNING!


----------

